# Ma alla fine chi vince davvero?



## FANTASIA (14 Marzo 2012)

Mi spiego:
io ero un'ex amante innamorata ecc... solita storia.
ci sono stata malissimo, anni persi, ho creduto alle sue palle.... ma alla fine la moglie non l'ha lasciata.

Orbene, alla fine chi ha vinto davvero?

Agli occhi di tutti mi ha "fregato" lui xke è rimasto con la moglie che (a suo dire non ama, anzi) ecc...
Col senno di poi, e parlo dopo che sono passati più di 2 anni, alla fine penso che io abbia vinto:
VINTO ALLA LOTTERIA!

ma grazie al cielo che un soggetto simile sia sparito dalla mia vita, anche se all'epoca volevo morire dal dolore.
cosa avrei ottenuto?
sarei stata vicina a un traditore seriale (io non ero che una delle molte amanti che ha avuto in questi anni), una persona capace di amare solo se stessa e che è rimasto a casa con la moglie solo xke non voleva darle nè mantenimento nè casa.

Se penso a lui e alla sua vita mi viene il vomito: che vita finta e triste.... chissà ora si starà scopando l'ennesima vittima (è un grandissimo attore, un grande parolaio), dormirà vicino alla moglie cornuta e poi dice di essere depresso.... che vita di merda LA SUA.

E' stata durissima lasciarlo, ripeto lo amavo alla follia, ma scrivo questo anche come testimonianza.
A volte sembra di perdere, ma si vince.

Si vince la propria vita indietro, si vince la possibilità di vivere una storia vera e pulita, si vince la possibilità di trovare un uomo vero e un amore vero.

Ciao a tutti.

ps: io sono ancora single, ma sento che il mio cuore sta ricominciando a battere più velocemente..... che sia la volta buona?
un bacione.


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2012)

FANTASIA ha detto:


> Mi spiego:
> io ero un'ex amante innamorata ecc... solita storia.
> ci sono stata malissimo, anni persi, ho creduto alle sue palle.... ma alla fine la moglie non l'ha lasciata.
> 
> ...


Si chiama senno del poi.
Perchè ogni amante che si innamora investe in quei rapporti cose che nessuno chiede.
E' un vuoto a perdere quel tipo di amore. Un amore che non va quasi mai a buon fine.

E quando ci si innamora di un uomo sposato...in genere è un bagno di sangue.
ma  si sà già prima...e si dovrebbe avere la forza o il buon senso di scappare o usarli come toy.
Perchè sono Toys. Solo Toys.

Vedrai che è la volta buona (con uno libero eh?)


----------



## FANTASIA (14 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si chiama senno del poi.
> Perchè ogni amante che si innamora investe in quei rapporti cose che nessuno chiede.
> E' un vuoto a perdere quel tipo di amore. Un amore che non va quasi mai a buon fine.
> 
> ...



LIBERISSIMO 

se solo sento odore di uomo impegnato mi viene un'ansia tale che fuggo a gambe levate.... classica situazione in cui si può dire "la lezione è servita" !!!!


----------



## Alce Veloce (14 Marzo 2012)

FANTASIA ha detto:


> LIBERISSIMO
> 
> se solo sento odore di uomo impegnato mi viene un'ansia tale che fuggo a gambe levate.... classica situazione in cui si può dire "la lezione è servita" !!!!


Ben lungi dall'intento di gufare, e comunque compiaciuto della conclusione cui sei giunta riguardo il rapporto con lo sposato (anche se potevi arrivarci prima....), mi viene comunque da raccomandarti di tener ben presente che il fatto che questo nuovo interesse sia libero non significa che sia "perfetto". Non buttarti alla cieca, non farne un riscatto per l'esperienza precedente. Tutto qui, il resto è vita.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2012)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Ben lungi dall'intento di gufare, e comunque compiaciuto della conclusione cui sei giunta riguardo il rapporto con lo sposato (anche se potevi arrivarci prima....), mi viene comunque da raccomandarti di tener ben presente che il fatto che questo nuovo interesse sia libero non significa che sia "perfetto". Non buttarti alla cieca, non farne un riscatto per l'esperienza precedente. Tutto qui, il resto è vita.


Infatti!
Per me è triste leggere di rapporti umani basati sul vinco e perdo.
Ma amo molto quelli in cui...finchè è durato il nostro rapporto d'affari...abbiamo fatto boni affari ed entrambi ci abbiamo guadagnato.
Ci sono persone che passano la vita a invocare risarcimenti per torti subiti.
E non si avvedono che non hanno ricevuto nessun torto, ma che in realtà loro stessi hanno provocato quella situazione.

Del senno del poi...è piena la gente.


----------



## Sole (14 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si chiama senno del poi.
> Perchè ogni amante che si innamora investe in quei rapporti cose che nessuno chiede.
> E' un vuoto a perdere quel tipo di amore. Un amore che non va quasi mai a buon fine.
> 
> ...


Io non sono molto brava a trattare le persone come toy. Non credo impareró mai. Penso ci sia una via di mezzo. Si puó godere di ció che un uomo, sposato o libero, puó darti di positivo oltre al sesso: ascolto, compagnia, chiacchiere, tenerezza, affetto. Senza scambiare tutto questo per amore e senza aspettarsi niente di più. 

Credo che Fantasia sia stata brava a elaborare la sua storia traendone queste conclusioni. Alce dice che poteva arrivarci prima...io dico che molte amanti deluse non si sganciano mai dalla visione di se stesse come vittime. Ribaltare una storia di investimento e di perdita a proprio favore non è un esito scontato


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non sono molto brava a trattare le persone come toy. Non credo impareró mai. Penso ci sia una via di mezzo. Si puó godere di ció che un uomo, sposato o libero, puó darti di positivo oltre al sesso: ascolto, compagnia, chiacchiere, tenerezza, affetto. Senza scambiare tutto questo per amore e senza aspettarsi niente di più.
> 
> Credo che Fantasia sia stata brava a elaborare la sua storia traendone queste conclusioni. Alce dice che poteva arrivarci prima...io dico che molte amanti deluse non si sganciano mai dalla visione di se stesse come vittime. Ribaltare una storia di investimento e di perdita a proprio favore non è un esito scontato


ciao Sole..pensierino prima di iniziare una tosta giornata...un'uomo sposato non dovrebbe mai mettersi con una single,grande errore.Non mi contraddico,la mia relazione e'cavolata,non seria come questa...qualche giorno fa'un'amico mio..collega..si lamentava perche'non fa'sesso da tanto,moglie non piu'interessata...e gli dico''be'hai pure quella amica a......... el'altra a.......vai da loro no??'' e mi risponde''sono single non voglio rovinarle''

questo e'grande uomo..l'amante di Fantasia...un pezzo di....


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non sono molto brava a trattare le persone come toy. Non credo impareró mai. Penso ci sia una via di mezzo. Si puó godere di ció che un uomo, sposato o libero, puó darti di positivo oltre al sesso: ascolto, compagnia, chiacchiere, tenerezza, affetto. Senza scambiare tutto questo per amore e senza aspettarsi niente di più.
> 
> Credo che Fantasia sia stata brava a elaborare la sua storia traendone queste conclusioni. Alce dice che poteva arrivarci prima...io dico che molte amanti deluse non si sganciano mai dalla visione di se stesse come vittime. Ribaltare una storia di investimento e di perdita a proprio favore non è un esito scontato


Sai una cosa?
Hai descritto abbastanza bene che cosa è per me un amico del cuore...

E credimi sentirmi dire...ah conte tu sei il mio tamagoci...mi ha fatto davvero felice...
Ho sempre adorato essere un giocattolino per una donna...
Ma poi sai...il gioco magari diventa quello del gatto con il topo...e non ci sto molto bene a fare il topino...perchè sono pantegana...o per meglio dire una sorta di nutrio gigante...

Poi mi piace essere bambolotto...
Ma se mi tratti male...io divento così....

[video=youtube;dmdJeAnyPqA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmdJeAnyPqA[/video]


----------



## Sole (14 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Sole..pensierino prima di iniziare una tosta giornata...un'uomo sposato non dovrebbe mai mettersi con una single,grande errore.Non mi contraddico,la mia relazione e'cavolata,non seria come questa...qualche giorno fa'un'amico mio..collega..si lamentava perche'non fa'sesso da tanto,moglie non piu'interessata...e gli dico''be'hai pure quella amica a......... el'altra a.......vai da loro no??'' e mi risponde''sono single non voglio rovinarle''
> 
> questo e'grande uomo..l'amante di Fantasia...un pezzo di....


Certo, si puó interpretare come un gesto di delicatezza. Ma secondo te vale la situazione opposta?

Una donna sposata dovrebbe evitare di fare sesso con un ragazzo libero? Ho la sensazione che noi donne, libere o sposate, viviamo le storie con una percentuale di rischio in più. Perchè siamo sempre più inclini a cercare il sentimento anche dove non dovrebbe esistere. Parlo in generale eh, ovviamente.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Sole..pensierino prima di iniziare una tosta giornata...un'uomo sposato non dovrebbe mai mettersi con una single,grande errore.Non mi contraddico,la mia relazione e'cavolata,non seria come questa...qualche giorno fa'un'amico mio..collega..si lamentava perche'non fa'sesso da tanto,moglie non piu'interessata...e gli dico''be'hai pure quella amica a......... el'altra a.......vai da loro no??'' e mi risponde''sono single non voglio rovinarle''
> 
> questo e'grande uomo..l'amante di Fantasia...un pezzo di....


Dei dei dei...
Ma intanto mio caro...
Lei ci è stata no?
E hanno giocato la loro partita...
Poi ovvio quando si viene scaricati...

Mettiti un attimo nei panni di quest'uomo...

Cioè una donna mi chiede di lasciare mia moglie per lei...
Io le rispondo...
Tu che cosa mi dai in cambio?

Ah conte ti faccio vivere da nababbo...
Una villa tutta per te, salone con organo e pianoforte, tutte le amiche che vuoi, e in più 5mila euro al mese per le tue diciamo "necessità"... Risposta 1.

Ah conte ti metto nel mio cuore....e tu ti prenderai cura di me...molto più di quanto hai saputo fare con la tua moglie...Risposta 2

Amico mio...capisci bene che...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2012)

FANTASIA ha detto:


> Mi spiego:
> io ero un'ex amante innamorata ecc... solita storia.
> ci sono stata malissimo, anni persi, ho creduto alle sue palle.... ma alla fine la moglie non l'ha lasciata.
> 
> ...


Alla fine, non ci sono mai vincitori o vinti, la vita non è un gioco, si può viverla e, uscire si spera più maturi dagli eventi che ci accadono.
Comunque la tua storia è una conferma a quello che normalmente è il mondo conosciuto degli uomini, cioè falsità bugie, sconfitte interiori, mediocrità e chi più ne ha più ne metta. E chissà perchè tutto questo viene visto soltanto alla fine, che poi alla fine continua la falsità e tutto il resto, difficilmente "si rinsavisce e si dedica alla propria vita una parvenza vera di se stessi.

Dici che sei single, e che adesso vuoi trovare un uomo vero, ed un amore vero, sono parole carine e spero ti accada davvero, ma voglio spendere una parola su un'altro discorso, probabilmente ci hai già riflettuto, ma non hai scritto nulla su chi esce per come hai scritto tu cornuta. Spera che questa cornuta sia una di quelle donne capaci di uscire subito da quel tunnel a cui tu hai contribuito ad entrare, e spera che che questa donna non venga mai a sapere nulla dei tradimenti del marito, ma speralo soltanto per te stessa, perchè il male che provoca un tradimento è qualcosa di inizialmente atroce, e tu ne hai contribuito.


----------



## Flavia (14 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Si chiama senno del poi.*
> Perchè ogni amante che si innamora investe in quei rapporti cose che nessuno chiede.
> E' un vuoto a perdere quel tipo di amore. Un amore che non va quasi mai a buon fine.
> 
> ...


si dovrebbe avere il senno del mentre per svicolarti da certe situazioni
il problema è che in questi rapporti o incontri uno onesto che ti dice con chiarezza cosa vuole da te, oppure ne incontri uno che te ne racconta un sacco, e tu cretina ci credi


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Alla fine, non ci sono mai vincitori o vinti, la vita non è un gioco, si può viverla e, uscire si spera più maturi dagli eventi che ci accadono.
> Comunque la tua storia è una conferma a quello che normalmente è il mondo conosciuto degli uomini, cioè falsità bugie, sconfitte interiori, mediocrità e chi più ne ha più ne metta. E chissà perchè tutto questo viene visto soltanto alla fine, che poi alla fine continua la falsità e tutto il resto, difficilmente "si rinsavisce e si dedica alla propria vita una parvenza vera di se stessi.
> 
> Dici che sei single, e che adesso vuoi trovare un uomo vero, ed un amore vero, sono parole carine e spero ti accada davvero, ma voglio spendere una parola su un'altro discorso, probabilmente ci hai già riflettuto, ma non hai scritto nulla su chi esce per come hai scritto tu cornuta. Spera che questa cornuta sia una di quelle donne capaci di uscire subito da quel tunnel a cui tu hai contribuito ad entrare, e spera che che questa donna non venga mai a sapere nulla dei tradimenti del marito, ma speralo soltanto per te stessa, perchè il male che provoca un tradimento è qualcosa di inizialmente atroce, e tu ne hai contribuito.


Ma no dei ma cosa dici...siamo moderni...questa qua magari si dice...ma dei possiamo essere amiche...ci siamo fatte lo stesso uomo in due...no?


----------



## Flavia (14 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no dei ma cosa dici...siamo moderni...questa qua magari si dice...ma dei possiamo essere amiche...ci siamo fatte lo stesso uomo in due...no?


allora in certi casi è meglio non fare nemmeno le presentazioni:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2012)

FANTASIA ha detto:


> Mi spiego:
> io ero un'ex amante innamorata ecc... solita storia.
> ci sono stata malissimo, anni persi, ho creduto alle sue palle.... ma alla fine la moglie non l'ha lasciata.
> 
> ...


avrai vinto veramente quando non coverai la rabbia che hai ancora dentro e avrai la lucidità di non offendere chi è stata vittima del marito ma anche un po' di te se sapevi che era sposato.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> si dovrebbe avere il senno del mentre per svicolarti da certe situazioni
> il problema è che in questi rapporti o incontri uno onesto che ti dice con chiarezza cosa vuole da te, oppure ne incontri uno che te ne racconta un sacco, e tu cretina ci credi


Ecco appunto...lui si ostina a dirti cosa vuole da te...
Ma dato che vuole questo...tu ti ostini a negarglielo.

In queste situazioni so qual'è stato il mio errore fatale: aspettare. Mai più.

Ci sei qui e ora? Bona.
Non ci sei?
Cassi tuoi...la mia vita non si deve fermare per te o a te...

Vince davvero chi ha in mano il casso...cioè l'asso!
L'asso piglia tutto...
Se hai in mano 4 scartele...perdi sempre e comunque...


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> avrai vinto veramente quando non coverai la rabbia che hai ancora dentro e avrai la lucidità di non offendere chi è stata vittima del marito ma anche un po' di te se sapevi che era sposato.


Ma no dei...magari si vantava pure con le amiche...sapete...a me basta una telefonatina e lui è subito da me...lasciando quella povera moglie...che non lo amava sapete...perchè lui ama me...ama solo me...

Ok...ama te...ma ha sposato lei no?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> allora in certi casi è meglio non fare nemmeno le presentazioni:carneval::carneval::carneval:


comincio a pensare che a sto mondo...ogni brava moglie...abbia la sua facocera di torno...
Poi mia moglie mi fa...ma sai che quella là è proprio una facocera?
Chi è meglio tra me e lei?

E io ma porc...porc...porc...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no dei...magari si vantava pure con le amiche...sapete...a me basta una telefonatina e lui è subito da me...lasciando quella povera moglie...che non lo amava sapete...perchè lui ama me...ama solo me...
> 
> Ok...ama te...ma ha sposato lei no?


lo schifosissimo eva contro eva


----------



## Flavia (14 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ecco appunto...lui si ostina a dirti cosa vuole da te...
> Ma dato che vuole questo...tu ti ostini a negarglielo.
> *
> In queste situazioni so qual'è stato il mio errore fatale: aspettare*. Mai più.
> ...


l'attesa è l'errore principale in queste storie, perchè i giorni diventano settimane, che si tramutano in mesi, che sommati... meglio non pensarci va


----------



## Sole (14 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> si dovrebbe avere il senno del mentre per svicolarti da certe situazioni
> il problema è che in questi rapporti o incontri uno onesto che ti dice con chiarezza cosa vuole da te, oppure ne incontri uno che te ne racconta un sacco, e tu cretina ci credi


Posso dire che peró noi donne siamo anche molto brave a selezionare ció che ci viene detto sulla base di quello di cui abbiamo bisogno?

In un'altra discussione Stellina raccontava tutta contenta che il suo amante le ha detto di volerle bene. Con tutta la simpatia che ho per Stellina, se penso a tutti gli uomini che hanno detto di volermi bene perdo il conto. Se avessi dato un peso a ciascuno di loro, se avessi attribuito un significato speciale a quelle parole, adesso li considererei tutti una manica di stronzi disonesti colpevoli di avermi illusa...insomma, sta anche a noi filtrare le informazioni in modo obiettivo, contestualizzandole


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> lo schifosissimo eva contro eva


La sporchissima guerra...dove tra le due litiganti...per fortuna la terza gode...
La terza...quella pura...che non verrà mai scoperta.


----------



## Flavia (14 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> comincio a pensare che a sto mondo...ogni brava moglie...abbia la sua facocera di torno...
> Poi mia moglie mi fa...ma sai che quella là è proprio una facocera?
> Chi è meglio tra me e lei?
> 
> E io ma porc...porc...porc...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


nel mio caso io non sono stata esattamente la facocera, in realtà non sono stata niente, o forse sono stata la cretina di turno:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Posso dire che peró noi donne siamo anche molto brave a selezionare ció che ci viene detto sulla base di quello di cui abbiamo bisogno?
> 
> In un'altra discussione Stellina raccontava tutta contenta che il suo amante le ha detto di volerle bene. Con tutta la simpatia che ho per Stellina, se penso a tutti gli uomini che hanno detto di volermi bene perdo il conto. Se avessi dato un peso a ciascuno di loro, se avessi attribuito un significato speciale a quelle parole, adesso li considererei tutti una manica di stronzi disonesti colpevoli di avermi illusa...insomma, sta anche a noi filtrare le informazioni in modo obiettivo, contestualizzandole


tvb!:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Posso dire che peró noi donne siamo anche molto brave a selezionare ció che ci viene detto sulla base di quello di cui abbiamo bisogno?
> 
> In un'altra discussione Stellina raccontava tutta contenta che il suo amante le ha detto di volerle bene. Con tutta la simpatia che ho per Stellina, se penso a tutti gli uomini che hanno detto di volermi bene perdo il conto. Se avessi dato un peso a ciascuno di loro, se avessi attribuito un significato speciale a quelle parole, adesso li considererei tutti una manica di stronzi disonesti colpevoli di avermi illusa...insomma, sta anche a noi filtrare le informazioni in modo obiettivo, contestualizzandole


esattamente , ma vale anche per gli uomini


----------



## Flavia (14 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Posso dire che peró noi donne siamo anche molto brave a selezionare ció che ci viene detto sulla base di quello di cui abbiamo bisogno?
> 
> In un'altra discussione Stellina raccontava tutta contenta che il suo amante le ha detto di volerle bene. Con tutta la simpatia che ho per Stellina, se penso a tutti gli uomini che hanno detto di volermi bene perdo il conto. Se avessi dato un peso a ciascuno di loro, se avessi attribuito un significato speciale a quelle parole, adesso li considererei tutti una manica di stronzi disonesti colpevoli di avermi illusa...insomma, sta anche a noi filtrare le informazioni in modo obiettivo, contestualizzandole


sicuramente io avrò voluto recepire quello che mi piaceva di più al momento, però la mia situazione era un pochino diversa perchè quando l'ho conosciuto lui era già separato quindi non sono stata la causa di nessun danno
non vorrei però far passare  lui come il cattivone, e io la vittima
però oggi è una giornata no, quindi lo mando a quel paese in modo poco cordiale ( e con un biglietto di sola andata):mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (14 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> tvb!:carneval::carneval::carneval:



Questa è carina, lo ammetto


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma no dei ma cosa dici...siamo moderni...questa qua magari si dice...ma dei possiamo essere amiche...ci siamo fatte lo stesso uomo in due...no?


Conte, guarda che io capisco quello che scrivi, ma per un solo motivo, scrivo da schifo come te, ma tu nelle punteggiature vai benissimo, ma in quello che è sotto inteso o altro, gli altri guarda che non ti capiscono per come non capiscono me


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Conte, guarda che io capisco quello che scrivi, ma per un solo motivo, scrivo da schifo come te, ma tu nelle punteggiature vai benissimo, ma in quello che è sotto inteso o altro, gli altri guarda che non ti capiscono per come non capiscono me


E alla fine chi vince davvero?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sole (14 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> esattamente , ma vale anche per gli uomini


Dalla mia esperienza mi pare che noi donne ragioniamo molto di più sulle parole e siamo più inclini a chiederci i perchè e i per come...ad analizzare i dettagli, ecco. Magari poi mi sbaglio eh.


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non sono molto brava a trattare le persone come toy. Non credo impareró mai. Penso ci sia una via di mezzo. Si puó godere di ció che un uomo, sposato o libero, puó darti di positivo oltre al sesso: ascolto, compagnia, chiacchiere, tenerezza, affetto. Senza scambiare tutto questo per amore e senza aspettarsi niente di più.
> 
> Credo che Fantasia sia stata brava a elaborare la sua storia traendone queste conclusioni. Alce dice che poteva arrivarci prima...io dico che molte amanti deluse non si sganciano mai dalla visione di se stesse come vittime. Ribaltare una storia di investimento e di perdita a proprio favore non è un esito scontato


Ognuno ha le proprie vie di mezzo e vive i rapporti in base alle sue esperienze e in base al suo carattere.
Tenenzialmente gli amanti li tratto da amanti..chiacchiere ascolto e tenerezza li "prendo" dal mio compagno.

Poi certo...per forza di cose ho incontrato uomini amanti con cui condividevo anche altro oltre al sesso ma erano momenti in cui ero libera e questi uomini sono stati pochissimi.
Cambiano proprio le mie dinamiche di scelta tra amante e fidanzato.

E Fantasia è stata brava davvero, hai ragione


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Dalla mia esperienza mi pare che noi donne ragioniamo molto di più sulle parole e siamo più inclini a chiederci i perchè e i per come...*ad analizzare i dettagli, ecco*. Magari poi mi sbaglio eh.


hai ragione, però la questione di capire quello che vorremmo sentirci dire mi pare bisex


----------



## free (14 Marzo 2012)

cara Fantasia, non è proprio una vittoria, secondo me
semplicemente non sei più innamorata del tipo, ti sei "liberata" di lui, e questo sì che è un bene
poteva succederti anche standoci assieme, e in questo caso lo avresti lasciato tu, invece, da quello che scrivi, la vostra storia è finita mentre tu ne eri ancora innamorata
ora non lo sei più, meno male e buona fortuna!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2012)

Vorrei ricordare che nei tradimenti come ci sono gli uomini ci sono le donne, ad ognuno il suo ruolo, e se permettete questi ruoli poco ci manca e si equivalgono.


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vorrei ricordare che nei tradimenti come ci sono gli uomini ci sono le donne, ad ognuno il suo ruolo, e se permettete questi ruoli poco ci manca e si equivalgono.


Ovvero?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ovvero?



Le parole che una donna vuole sentirsi dire, è una realtà, ma è anche vero che, questa donna qualcosa la dice o no? come è anche vero che adesso sono anche le donne "ad essere diventate cacciatrici" i ruoli si stanno man mano equiparando, ne è esempio quello che si legge qua, e ne è esempio quello che conosco e so nel vissuto presente e passato.

Che poi permettimi comunque di dire un'altra cosa, premettiamo che fosse vero che gli uomini usano le paroline giuste, vuoi vedere che voi donne siate così poco furbe da non capirlo? o vi conviene invece far finta di crederci?


----------



## Flavia (14 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Le parole che una donna vuole sentirsi dire, è una realtà, ma è anche vero che, questa donna qualcosa la dice o no? come è anche vero che adesso sono anche le donne "ad essere diventate cacciatrici" i ruoli si stanno man mano equiparando, ne è esempio quello che si legge qua, e ne è esempio quello che conosco e so nel vissuto presente e passato.
> *
> Che poi permettimi comunque di dire un'altra cosa, premettiamo che fosse vero che gli uomini usano le paroline giuste, vuoi vedere che voi donne siate così poco furbe da non capirlo? o vi conviene invece far finta di crederci?*


parli di convenienza, intendi un tornaconto tipo villa al mare? vacanze ai caraibi? cene lussuose?
la furbizia non è una virtù (in questo caso lo è!!!) che tutti possiedono
il vero guaio in queste storie è per chi si innamora


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> cara Fantasia, non è proprio una vittoria, secondo me
> semplicemente non sei più innamorata del tipo, ti sei "liberata" di lui, e questo sì che è un bene
> poteva succederti anche standoci assieme, e in questo caso lo avresti lasciato tu, invece, da quello che scrivi, la vostra storia è finita mentre tu ne eri ancora innamorata
> ora non lo sei più, meno male e buona fortuna!


Vero...
Anche perchè quell'uomo...
Intanto l'ha avuta...
E come sempre...
L'ha fatta franca...
Laonde per cui...

Uno pari no?
E palla al centro!:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Le parole che una donna vuole sentirsi dire, è una realtà, ma è anche vero che, questa donna qualcosa la dice o no? come è anche vero che adesso sono anche le donne "ad essere diventate cacciatrici" i ruoli si stanno man mano equiparando, ne è esempio quello che si legge qua, e ne è esempio quello che conosco e so nel vissuto presente e passato.
> 
> Che poi permettimi comunque di dire un'altra cosa, premettiamo che fosse vero che gli uomini usano le paroline giuste, vuoi vedere che voi donne siate così poco furbe da non capirlo? o vi conviene invece far finta di crederci?


Oh cavolo...e che ti rispondo?
Mi comporto un pò da ometto nelle ralazioni e....
Boh...non so cosa rispondere alla tua ultima domanda.

Chi mi fa un corso di ragionamento femminile???:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Oh cavolo...e che ti rispondo?
> Mi comporto un pò da ometto nelle ralazioni e....
> Boh...non so cosa rispondere alla tua ultima domanda.
> 
> Chi mi fa un corso di ragionamento femminile???:mrgreen:


Uhm...vediamo...a naso...ehm...
Dilettaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:carneval:


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> parli di convenienza, intendi un tornaconto tipo villa al mare? vacanze ai caraibi? cene lussuose?
> la furbizia non è una virtù (in questo caso lo è!!!) che tutti possiedono
> il vero guaio in queste storie è per chi si innamora


Permettimi una frase forte, innamora un cavolo! solo finzione falsità mediocrità, per se stessi e per gli altri.
E parlo di normalità non delle eccezioni.


----------



## free (14 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Oh cavolo...e che ti rispondo?
> Mi comporto un pò da ometto nelle ralazioni e....
> Boh...non so cosa rispondere alla tua ultima domanda.
> 
> Chi mi fa un corso di ragionamento femminile???:mrgreen:


mettiti i tacchi e chiudi gli occhi!:mrgreen:


----------



## free (14 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...
> Anche perchè quell'uomo...
> Intanto l'ha avuta...
> E come sempre...
> ...


palla al centro e Fantasia è pronta per il lancio di inizio!


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> mettiti i tacchi e chiudi gli occhi!:mrgreen:


Tutto qui?
Ce la posso fare!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Uhm...vediamo...a naso...ehm...
> Dilettaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:carneval:


Se se.. e dillo che vorresti farglielo te sto corso :up:


----------



## Flavia (14 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Permettimi una frase forte, innamora un cavolo! solo finzione falsità mediocrità, per se stessi e per gli altri.
> E parlo di normalità non delle eccezioni.


le eccezioni esistono, e forse sono molte più di quelle che credi


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> mettiti i tacchi e chiudi gli occhi!:mrgreen:



Non era chiudi gli occhi ed apri la bocca ?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> le eccezioni esistono, e forse sono molte più di quelle che credi


Concordo.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> mettiti i tacchi e chiudi gli occhi!:mrgreen:


Oppure parla con Omen no?
QUello sa tutto sulle donne...
Ma proprio tutto...
E balla e fiuma, e balla e fiuma...

[video=dailymotion;xo3hpc]http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xo3hpc_zelig-2012-2p-omen-raul-cremona_shortfilms[/video]


----------



## ciliegina (14 Marzo 2012)

Cara Fantasia, ti invidio.
Sentirsi vittima (sentirsi, non esserlo) e trarre da questo giovamento, forza e pace interiore non è da tutti.


----------



## free (14 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non era chiudi gli occhi ed apri la bocca ?


eh, no! si parlava di ragionare
con la bocca chiusa si ragiona meglio!:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non era chiudi gli occhi ed apri la bocca ?


Forse per le donne che conosci tu.
A me non sembra funzioni così.
Ah quanta varietà di pensiero!
Meglio dell'Accademia della Crusca!


----------



## free (14 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Forse per le donne che conosci tu.
> A me non sembra funzioni così.
> Ah quanta varietà di pensiero!
> Meglio dell'Accademia della Crusca!


la treccani ci fa il solletico!:mrgreen:
siam mica qui a pettinare i bruchi!


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Forse per le donne che conosci tu.
> A me non sembra funzioni così.
> Ah quanta varietà di pensiero!
> Meglio dell'Accademia della Crusca!


Intanto il detto che io ho scritto da me è normale dirlo, e si dice ai bambini per farli mangiare  

Poi io che posso farci se tu sei maliziosa 
E comunque, certo per le donne che conosco io, mica per gli uomini che conosci te :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (14 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> la treccani ci fa il solletico!:mrgreen:
> siam mica qui a pettinare i bruchi!


O a pettinare le bambole, ragazzi!:rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Marzo 2012)

FANTASIA ha detto:


> Mi spiego:
> io ero un'ex amante innamorata ecc... solita storia.
> ci sono stata malissimo, anni persi, ho creduto alle sue palle.... ma alla fine la moglie non l'ha lasciata.
> 
> ...


Sei stata veramente in gamba, perchè ti sei liberata di un incubo.
Però dovresti contestualizzare...
tu hai trovato un uomo falso, una storia falsa, un amore falso
ci sei voluta rimanere dentro fino a che non hai raggiunto la consapevolezza di questa falsità


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sei stata veramente in gamba, perchè ti sei liberata di un incubo.
> Però dovresti contestualizzare...
> tu hai trovato un uomo falso, una storia falsa, un amore falso
> ci sei voluta rimanere dentro fino a che non hai raggiunto la consapevolezza di questa falsità


Pensavo anche io la stessa cosa... e non è una cosa facile raggiungere quella consapevolezza, spesso.


----------



## Flavia (14 Marzo 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Pensavo anche io la stessa cosa... e non è una cosa facile raggiungere quella consapevolezza, spesso.


non è facile ammettere di aver vissuto un cumulo di bugie, la consapevolezza arriva pian piano


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Sei stata veramente in gamba, perchè ti sei liberata di un incubo.
> Però dovresti contestualizzare...
> tu hai trovato un uomo falso, una storia falsa, un amore falso
> ci sei voluta rimanere dentro fino a che non hai raggiunto la consapevolezza di questa falsità


Ma è da lì che capiamo se una roba è un amore o un calesse no?

Insegna benissimo karl Popper eh?
Una teoria è quanto mai più vera quanto più resiste ai tentativi di falsificazione.

E fu così che ho deciso di riconoscere e valutare un amore...solo in base ai fatti.

I fatti quali sono?

Facile dire era tutto falso quando le robe sono andate male eh?

Facile dire dopo...
Ah ma non mi amavi veramente...

Però c'è sempre tutto un prima e tutto un durante...

L'importante è arrivare sempre al dunque. No?


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Certo, si puó interpretare come un gesto di delicatezza. Ma secondo te vale la situazione opposta?
> 
> Una donna sposata dovrebbe evitare di fare sesso con un ragazzo libero? Ho la sensazione che noi donne, libere o sposate, viviamo le storie con una percentuale di rischio in più. Perchè siamo sempre più inclini a cercare il sentimento anche dove non dovrebbe esistere. Parlo in generale eh, ovviamente.



per questo e'un mio amico,e'un'uomo vero,e pensa che gli basterebbe una telefonata e correrebbero tutte e due.
E'la stessa cosa Sole,non cambia se e'uomo o donna,ma voi avete il maledetto''ammmmoooorrrre''


----------



## Tubarao (14 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> O a pettinare le bambole, ragazzi!:rotfl:


O a smacchiare i leopardi


----------



## stellina (14 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Posso dire che peró noi donne siamo anche molto brave a selezionare ció che ci viene detto sulla base di quello di cui abbiamo bisogno?
> 
> In un'altra discussione Stellina raccontava tutta contenta che il suo amante le ha detto di volerle bene. Con tutta la simpatia che ho per Stellina, se penso a tutti gli uomini che hanno detto di volermi bene perdo il conto. Se avessi dato un peso a ciascuno di loro, se avessi attribuito un significato speciale a quelle parole, adesso li considererei tutti una manica di stronzi disonesti colpevoli di avermi illusa...insomma, sta anche a noi filtrare le informazioni in modo obiettivo, contestualizzandole


hai pienamente ragione sul selezionare quello che ci viene detto sulla base delle nostre necessità.
se ripenso a tutti i i tvb sentiti ne perdo il conto ma con lui è diverso. certo molto sarà filtrato dalle mie necessità ma dopo un anno ho imparato a conoscerlo e ho notato dei gesti e dei fatti che sottintendevano un tvb. ma lui non voleva parlare dei suoi sentimenti, quasi spaventato dal manifestarli e io non mi sono mai permessa di forzare la mano. quindi quel tvb lo leggo come "finalmente ti sei lasciato andare, finalmente hai capito che non ti farò del male se mi mostri un po' il fianco"
un abbraccio


----------



## Rabarbaro (14 Marzo 2012)

FANTASIA ha detto:


> Mi spiego:
> io ero un'ex amante innamorata ecc... solita storia.
> ci sono stata malissimo, anni persi, ho creduto alle sue palle.... ma alla fine la moglie non l'ha lasciata.
> 
> ...


Ciao Fantasia!

Se penso ad una lotteria, gestita da un becchino buontempone, i cui biglietti si trovano legati al cordone ombelicale, come il tagliandino della prima consumazione sta attaccata a quello d'ingresso in certi locali di lap dance, il cui premio sia una sepoltura rapida ed indolore di persone vive in bare di velluto viola, allora credo davvero che tu abbia vinto proprio il secondo premio, mentre il tuo amante il primo.
Già, perchè in certe riffe sei convinto di trovarti coinvolto tuo malgrado solo se ti hanno estratto il cervello, e il cervello quando va bene è uno, perciò è un sacco difficile fare anche solo un ambo!
E non è la provvida sventura a bastonarti con un ramoscello d'ulivo per fare le lepri al salmì, ma è un'argutissima stoltezza che con i suoi cento occhi strabici e la bava percolante che ti indirizza ad aprire le cosce al collaudato impegnato invece che all'imberbe scorzone!
Quando si regalano i propri reni a tutti gli amanti della nefrologia, poi diviene difficile incitare la propria squadra prediletta di bukkake con una pioggia dorata dagli spalti della tribuna numerata appena sopra il palco d'onore riservato al buffone di corte ad al porcaro guercio.
Lo stesso fanno che fanciulle che si vendono al prezzo di una carezza fatta con lano sinistra dietro la schiena e rilasciano anche la ricevuta!
Il commercio è un'arte difficile e la proprietà privata, tanto vituperata dai bolscevichi null'altro è che una carenza d'amore per la pasta e fagioli con le cotiche, in questo senso il capitale di marx è un ottimo libro di cucina.
Ora appallottolati pure come l'animaletto girevole di escher e corri sul tavolo verde mentre un'otre di veleno gigantesca, ma con un grazioso farfallino rosso di raso, urla 'rien ne va plus!' e suda copiosamente mentre gira la roulette di rovi intricati nella quale tu ti vai a gettare.
'Chi ha goduto di più ha vinto' è solo il motto di chi crede di poter valutare l'equipollenza degli orgasmi e la misura in litri di piacere.
Chi nulla conosce sugli altri, ed è saggio per questo stesso motivo, non confronta il proprio con l'altrui e non numera come nelle pagine della nostra vita gli episodi melensi nelle menti inebetite, egli invece sprofonda con passo deciso nella tomba sventolando il biglietto usurato all'amico becchino che, di suo, annuisce vedendo quanto sia stata ben svuotata la sua borsa, e sorridono entrambi sapendo che il premio è uno solo e ogni biglietto è vincente!

Ciao!


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2012)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Fantasia!
> 
> Se penso ad una lotteria, gestita da un becchino buontempone, i cui biglietti si trovano legati al cordone ombelicale, come il tagliandino della prima consumazione sta attaccata a quello d'ingresso in certi locali di lap dance, il cui premio sia una sepoltura rapida ed indolore di persone vive in bare di velluto viola, allora credo davvero che tu abbia vinto proprio il secondo premio, mentre il tuo amante il primo.
> Già, perchè in certe riffe sei convinto di trovarti coinvolto tuo malgrado solo se ti hanno estratto il cervello, e il cervello quando va bene è uno, perciò è un sacco difficile fare anche solo un ambo!
> ...


Grande!:up::up:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma è da lì che capiamo se una roba è un amore o un calesse no?
> 
> Insegna benissimo karl Popper eh?
> Una teoria è quanto mai più vera quanto più resiste ai tentativi di falsificazione.
> ...


A parte che non si capisce quel che vuoi dire....:mrgreen:

Io intendevo solo una cosa: Fantasia ha incontrato una persona che non voleva/poteva darle quello che lei cercava.
Perchè lei cercava amore nel posto sbagliato.
Non ha nessuna importanza che lui fosse sposato o no, lui è così.

Per questo è stata una grande a liberarsi di una storia del genere.
Però io le ho sotto posto una (mia) riflessione: non guardare alla tua storia con lui  come sporca e falsa perchè era sposato...
ma perchè LUI era sporco e falso, capisci la differenza?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> A parte che non si capisce quel che vuoi dire....:mrgreen:
> 
> Io intendevo solo una cosa: Fantasia ha incontrato una persona che non voleva/poteva darle quello che lei cercava.
> Perchè lei cercava amore nel posto sbagliato.
> ...


Si capisco benissimo!
Ma non ci sto dentro a dire lui è sporco e falso perchè non vuole separarsi da sua moglie per lei.

Il confine tra potere e volere è molto labile sai?

E te lo dice uno che ha passato anni dietro ad un "Non posso"...per capire alla fine che era solo " Un non voglio".

Trovo nessuna grandezza nel liberarsi di un albero che non dà frutti, ma solo una presa di coscienza.

Inutile investire in quest'uomo perchè è l'uomo di un'altra.
Questo è il punto.

Sul cercare amore nella persona sbagliata è capitato anche a me.
ma so che capita anche ai migliori, quindi lo accetto!

Mi dico sono stato stupido, idiota, demente, psicotico, spostato...ecc...ecc...ecc...
Ma so cosa si passa a provarle tutte per farsi amare da una persona e vedere per il solo stupido fatto che sei infatuato di lei...lei usare ogni tipo di maltrattamento possibile pur di sfinire quello che provi per lei.

Se sei infelice con tua moglie e trovi una donna che ti fa stare meglio...non aspetti! Corri...altrochè!


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si capisco benissimo!
> *Ma non ci sto dentro a dire lui è sporco e falso perchè non vuole separarsi da sua moglie per lei.
> 
> *Il confine tra potere e volere è molto labile sai?
> ...


ma sai che ti do ragione?


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma sai che ti do ragione?


Pensiamo un attimo a quest'uomo.
Un bel giorno trova finalmente quella con cui vuole stare.
Scioglie il rapporto con sua moglie, chiude tutti i giochini con le amanti, e finalmente sta con chi lo ama sul serio.

Allora potrà dire...
Visto? Che avevo le palle per lasciare mia moglie?

Per te non l'ho fatto...ma per il semplice motivo...che...tu non mi amavi no?
O mi amavi a tuo modo, ma non volevi stare con me...

A che pro sacrificarsi per una che non vuole stare con noi?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si capisco benissimo!
> *Ma non ci sto dentro a dire lui è sporco e falso perchè non vuole separarsi da sua moglie per lei.*
> ...........................
> 
> Se sei infelice con tua moglie e trovi una donna che ti fa stare meglio...non aspetti! Corri...altrochè!


Ma chi ha detto questo?

Sporco e falso perchè ha illuso una persona che si fidava di lui, facendo leva sulle sue debolezze


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Pensiamo un attimo a quest'uomo.
> Un bel giorno trova finalmente quella con cui vuole stare.
> Scioglie il rapporto con sua moglie, chiude tutti i giochini con le amanti, e finalmente sta con chi lo ama sul serio.
> 
> ...


Ma che caspita dici?

era lui che non voleva stare con lei, o meglio...voleva starci alle sue condizioni


----------



## lunaiena (14 Marzo 2012)

FANTASIA ha detto:


> Mi spiego:
> io ero un'ex amante innamorata ecc... solita storia.
> ci sono stata malissimo, anni persi, ho creduto alle sue palle.... ma alla fine la moglie non l'ha lasciata.
> 
> ...



Sei riuscita a riprenderti la tua vita ,la stessa vita che tu avevi lasciato in mano ad un'altra persona.....
Un'altra persona che sapevi sposato....

Da come ne parli si vede che lo amavi moltissimo .....ma ti sembrava amore quello?

Ma come fai a giudicare la sua vita triste e di merda vivi con lui?

In fondo ognuno di noi sta bene nella propria vita  se non vuole cambiarla ....e possono esserci i motivi più disparati...
Non spetta a noi giudicare ....

Ora il tuo cuore è direzionato verso un'altra persona ....non fare l'errore di consegnergliolo completamente...
E soprattutto fregatene "degli occhi di tutti".....i tutti vedono solo quello che vogliono vedere come te del resto no!


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma chi ha detto questo?
> 
> Sporco e falso perchè ha illuso una persona che si fidava di lui, facendo leva sulle sue debolezze


50% Lei cretina a crederci no?
A cascarci no?

Infatti come ho scritto mi do dello stupido e dell'idiota per aver creduto a cose non vere...
Smentite dai fatti.

Io mi sono salvato solo confrontandomi con gli altri.
Vedi Chiara...gli amici ci vanno piano perchè temono di farti soffrire o di perderti...chi invece è neutrale...ti dice le cose proprio come stanno.

E se tanto mi dà tanto...

A sto punto siamo scemi noi se ci lasciamo illudere...o crediamo alla luce come fanno le falene eh?

E tu sai che sono un uomo molto severo con sè stesso.


----------



## Sole (14 Marzo 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> hai pienamente ragione sul selezionare quello che ci viene detto sulla base delle nostre necessità.
> se ripenso a tutti i i tvb sentiti ne perdo il conto ma con lui è diverso. certo molto sarà filtrato dalle mie necessità ma dopo un anno ho imparato a conoscerlo e ho notato dei gesti e dei fatti che sottintendevano un tvb. ma lui non voleva parlare dei suoi sentimenti, quasi spaventato dal manifestarli e io non mi sono mai permessa di forzare la mano. quindi quel tvb lo leggo come "finalmente ti sei lasciato andare, finalmente hai capito che non ti farò del male se mi mostri un po' il fianco"
> un abbraccio



Sicuramente i fatti sono quelli che contano, più ancora dei gesti.

Le parole sdolcinate e i gesti eclatanti lasciano il tempo che trovano.


----------



## contepinceton (14 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sicuramente i fatti sono quelli che contano, più ancora dei gesti.
> 
> Le parole sdolcinate e i gesti eclatanti lasciano il tempo che trovano.


E per di più...ste parole...ti fanno casin nella testa...e ti fanno sognare inutilmente...

I fatti restano.


----------



## Ewy (14 Marzo 2012)

FANTASIA ha detto:


> Mi spiego:
> io ero un'ex amante innamorata ecc... solita storia.
> ci sono stata malissimo, anni persi, ho creduto alle sue palle.... ma alla fine la moglie non l'ha lasciata.
> 
> ...


Nelle storie come queste non c'e' mai un vincitore, sarebbe il caso di chiedersi chi dei 2 si e' fatto piu' male... formulata cosi' la domanda ti rispondo che sei tu ad esserti fatta piu' male: ne sei ancora innamorata, hai sacrificato 2 anni inseguendo un sogno e quando credevi fosse raggiunto ti sei sentita rifiutata per l'altra. Scusa se sono duro e diretto. Lui si e' fatto un po' meno male di te perche' sposato e un nido caldo dove ripararsi, la sua coscenza se mai dovesse averne una non lo lascera' tranquillo ricordandogli il male che ti ha procurato, ma uomini cosi' dubito ne abbiano una. Rifatti una nuova vita,  mai piu' uomini sposati.......


----------



## bastardo dentro (14 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non sono molto brava a trattare le persone come toy. Non credo impareró mai. Penso ci sia una via di mezzo. Si puó godere di ció che un uomo, sposato o libero, puó darti di positivo oltre al sesso: ascolto, compagnia, chiacchiere, tenerezza, affetto. Senza scambiare tutto questo per amore e senza aspettarsi niente di più.
> 
> Credo che Fantasia sia stata brava a elaborare la sua storia traendone queste conclusioni. Alce dice che poteva arrivarci prima...io dico che molte amanti deluse non si sganciano mai dalla visione di se stesse come vittime. Ribaltare una storia di investimento e di perdita a proprio favore non è un esito scontato


io ho sofferto molto ma non ho voluto mai odiare la mia amante. ha semplicemente scelto... e ognuno è libero di scegliere, anche se (haimè...) non sceglie noi stessi. io ho salvato tutto il bene di quella storia. certo, ancora oggi a volte in certe ricorrenze il cuore batte un pò più forte ma è il mio zaino di esperienze, sono io. anche quando tradivo ero convinto di ciò che facevo e porto con me una parte di quella esperienza. non rinnego, non odio e se la vedessi per strada per certo la saluterei e le sorriderei, sarei insomma contento di rivederla anche se per certo so che quei momenti non potranno più tornare.... questo non mi ha impedito di ricostruire....

bastardo dentro


----------



## Eliade (14 Marzo 2012)

Tanti auguri.


----------



## FANTASIA (14 Marzo 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Sei riuscita a riprenderti la tua vita ,la stessa vita che tu avevi lasciato in mano ad un'altra persona.....
> Un'altra persona che sapevi sposato....
> 
> Da come ne parli si vede che lo amavi moltissimo .....ma ti sembrava amore quello?
> ...



eheh vedo che hai capito bene....
io adesso ci vado coi piedi di piombo cmq.....


----------



## FANTASIA (14 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma chi ha detto questo?
> 
> Sporco e falso perchè ha illuso una persona che si fidava di lui, facendo leva sulle sue debolezze



esatto.... ripeto: grande ammaliatore e parolaio.
tra l'altro giocò anche molto il fatto che lui era piu grande di me di 14 anni, anche questo conta.
è stato un drago, ha giocato, ma il gioco ero IO e mi ha fatto tanto male.


----------



## FANTASIA (14 Marzo 2012)

ciliegina ha detto:


> Cara Fantasia, ti invidio.
> Sentirsi vittima (sentirsi, non esserlo) e trarre da questo giovamento, forza e pace interiore non è da tutti.


è stato un percorso lungo e doloroso.
io non voglio raccontare il peggio, io scrivo adesso la mia testimonianza per chi adesso sta male e non vede via di uscita.
io non la vedevo.

anni, lacrime, chili persi e presi, malessere, depressione e ora sono rinata.

possiamo farcela tutti, basta volerlo.


----------



## Flavia (14 Marzo 2012)

FANTASIA ha detto:


> è stato un percorso lungo e doloroso.
> io non voglio raccontare il peggio, io scrivo adesso la mia testimonianza per chi adesso sta male e non vede via di uscita.
> io non la vedevo.
> 
> ...


sei stata brava a rialzarti
spero che lo stesso percorso lo possiamo portare a termine tutti


----------



## @lex (14 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Posso dire che peró noi donne siamo anche molto brave a selezionare ció che ci viene detto sulla base di quello di cui abbiamo bisogno?
> 
> In un'altra discussione Stellina raccontava tutta contenta che il suo amante le ha detto di volerle bene. Con tutta la simpatia che ho per Stellina, se penso a tutti gli uomini che hanno detto di volermi bene perdo il conto. Se avessi dato un peso a ciascuno di loro, se avessi attribuito un significato speciale a quelle parole, adesso li considererei tutti una manica di stronzi disonesti colpevoli di avermi illusa...insomma, sta anche a noi filtrare le informazioni in modo obiettivo, contestualizzandole


TI VOGLIO BENE:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (14 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> TI VOGLIO BENE:mrgreen:


E' la seconda volta oggi che mi fanno questa battuta quotando lo stesso post...


----------



## @lex (14 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E' la seconda volta oggi che mi fanno questa battuta quotando lo stesso post...


ah si? l'altra non l'ho vista
Ma io lo dico sul serio:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (14 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ah si? l'altra non l'ho vista
> Ma io lo dico sul serio:mrgreen:


L'altra l'ha fatta il Conte... ma temo non dicesse sul serio. E comunque io resto diffidente. Ci vogliono i fatti


----------



## @lex (14 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> L'altra l'ha fatta il Conte... ma temo non dicesse sul serio. E comunque io resto diffidente. Ci vogliono i fatti


come si può esprinmere in fatti un sentimento? (chimamami Gigi:mrgreen


----------



## Sole (14 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> come si può esprinmere in fatti un sentimento? (chimamami Gigi:mrgreen


Eh, non lo so... sei tu che provi il sentimento, datti da fare


----------



## @lex (14 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Eh, non lo so... sei tu che provi il sentimento, datti da fare


ah si? vediamoci allora!:mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (14 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ah si? vediamoci allora!:mrgreen:


Cavolo... è la prima volta che vengo corteggiata da un utente del forum. Di solito l'intrallazzona è Simy


----------



## @lex (14 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Cavolo... è la prima volta che vengo corteggiata da un utente del forum. Di solito l'intrallazzona è Simy


----------



## Sole (14 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> View attachment 4512


Oddio... Simy, che devo fare adesso??


----------



## @lex (14 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Oddio... Simy, che devo fare adesso??


Non amo le donne indecise. Devi fare di testa tua!


----------



## Sole (14 Marzo 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Non amo le donne indecise. Devi fare di testa tua!



Eh, ho capito... ma fammi un attimo raccogliere le idee! Ho bisogno di ragionare! E poi stiamo rovinando il thread di Fantasia!

Non si corteggia nei thread altrui!


----------



## @lex (14 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Eh, ho capito... ma fammi un attimo raccogliere le idee! Ho bisogno di ragionare! E poi stiamo rovinando il thread di Fantasia!
> 
> Non si corteggia nei thread altrui!


e quando scatta l'attrazione dove sei sei!!!Fantasia capirà!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Posso dire che peró noi donne siamo anche molto brave a selezionare ció che ci viene detto sulla base di quello di cui abbiamo bisogno?
> 
> In un'altra discussione Stellina raccontava tutta contenta che il suo amante le ha detto di volerle bene. Con tutta la simpatia che ho per Stellina, se penso a tutti gli uomini che hanno detto di volermi bene perdo il conto. Se avessi dato un peso a ciascuno di loro, se avessi attribuito un significato speciale a quelle parole, adesso li considererei tutti una manica di stronzi disonesti colpevoli di avermi illusa...insomma, sta anche a noi filtrare le informazioni in modo obiettivo, contestualizzandole



ma chi ti dice che non te ne volessero davvero, in quel momento?

ma perchè non muore mai questo pregiudizio per cui gli uomini ti manifestano certi sentimenti solo per arrivare a uno scopo ben preciso?

ma perchè partire sempre dal dato di fatto che stanno mentendo?

ma perchè invece io sono convinta e " sento" che i *pochi uomini* che mi hanno detto ti voglio bene nella mia vita, l'abbiano fatto sinceramente?


----------



## Skizzofern (15 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma chi ti dice che non te ne volessero davvero, in quel momento?
> 
> *ma perchè non muore mai questo pregiudizio per cui gli uomini ti manifestano certi sentimenti solo per arrivare a uno scopo ben preciso?*
> 
> ...


Mi hai levato le parole di bocca.
:up:


----------



## Sabina (15 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma chi ti dice che non te ne volessero davvero, in quel momento?
> 
> ma perchè non muore mai questo pregiudizio per cui gli uomini ti manifestano certi sentimenti solo per arrivare a uno scopo ben preciso?
> 
> ...



Condivido, la penso allo stesso modo.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma chi ti dice che non te ne volessero davvero, in quel momento?
> 
> ma perchè non muore mai questo pregiudizio per cui gli uomini ti manifestano certi sentimenti solo per arrivare a uno scopo ben preciso?
> 
> ...


Ohi ohi... so che non ti importa, ma hai perso punti


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Cavolo... è la prima volta che vengo corteggiata da un utente del forum. *Di solito l'intrallazzona è Simy *


ma non è vero!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Oddio... Simy, che devo fare adesso??


ma non vale se te lo dico! :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma chi ti dice che non te ne volessero davvero, in quel momento?
> 
> ma perchè non muore mai questo pregiudizio per cui gli uomini ti manifestano certi sentimenti solo per arrivare a uno scopo ben preciso?
> 
> ...


:up::up::up::up:
Ma poi cavoli questi uomini te l'hanno mostrato anche nei fatti?

Poi scusa guarda che anche la mia esperienza mi ha insegnato che le donne sono tutte delle adorabili bugiarde...

E la più grande menzogna che ho sentito è:
" Io sono sincera!"....


----------



## free (15 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:
> Ma poi cavoli questi uomini te l'hanno mostrato anche nei fatti?
> 
> Poi scusa guarda che anche la mia esperienza mi ha insegnato che le donne sono tutte delle adorabili bugiarde...
> ...


un po' è vero...ardon:


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2012)

Poi io sono stupidoto no?
Una mi tratta in un certo modo, ma dice che mi ama...

Allora vado dalle mie amiche e ad una ad una dico...lei si comporta così...che cosa significa?

La risposta unanime...
Svegliati non ti vuole bene, ma ti sta solo usando.

Cosa devo dedurre...
Una sincera e 4 bugiarde?

naaaaaaaaaaa...


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2012)

free ha detto:


> un po' è vero...ardon:


:carneval::carneval::carneval:
COme sei donna!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## free (15 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval:
> COme sei donna!!!!:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


:mrgreen:
però non mi sento affatto adorabile! (solo bugiarda)


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:
> Ma poi cavoli questi uomini te l'hanno mostrato anche nei fatti?
> 
> Poi scusa guarda che anche la mia esperienza mi ha insegnato che le donne sono tutte delle adorabili bugiarde...
> ...


----------



## Eretteo (15 Marzo 2012)

FANTASIA ha detto:


> Mi spiego:
> io ero un'ex amante innamorata ecc... solita storia.
> Struggente e coinvolgente gia' dalle prime biascicate,prego Amon,Seth ed Anubi perche' mi diano la forza di continuare
> ci sono stata malissimo, anni persi, ho creduto alle sue palle.... ma alla fine la moglie non l'ha lasciata.
> ...


Se fai una convenzione col veterinario ti fa un tatuaggio omaggio ogni 10!
Saluti.


----------



## Sole (15 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma chi ti dice che non te ne volessero davvero, in quel momento?
> 
> ma perchè non muore mai questo pregiudizio per cui gli uomini ti manifestano certi sentimenti solo per arrivare a uno scopo ben preciso?
> 
> ...


Non ho detto che certi uomini mi abbiano mentito dicendomi che mi volevano bene.

Mai sostenuto che gli uomini siano bugiardi. Anzi, sostenevo esattamente il contrario e mi spiace non si sia capito. 

Intendevo che spesso ci sono persone che danno un valore diverso alle parole rispetto a noi. E che le parole vanno sempre contestualizzate, che vanno considerate in modo obbiettivo, legandole a mille altre variabili che specificano meglio il loro significato.
Un uomo può dirti che ti vuole bene sinceramente, ma magari con quel 'ti voglio bene' non ha in testa quello che hai tu, donna innamorata. Tutto qui.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non ho detto che certi uomini mi abbiano mentito dicendomi che mi volevano bene.
> 
> Mai sostenuto che gli uomini siano bugiardi. Anzi, sostenevo esattamente il contrario e mi spiace non si sia capito.
> 
> ...


Ma sia Chomsky e Goffman insegnano bene che non è possibile arrivare a fornire una valenza obiettiva a delle parole.
Esse si trascinano sempre con una indeterminiazione di significante e significato.
Da qui tutte le tassonomie di normali fraintendimenti.

Trovo comunque che una cosa comune nel dialogo con le donne, sia percepire, che hanno una capacità innata di immaginare e sognare cosa sta pensando un uomo quando fa certe affermazioni.

Cioè uno dice...
Ehi bel culo vien qua..
Lei capisce: 
Gli piaccio
Sono figa
dunque sono bella
mi desidera
mi ama!

Invece lui voleva solo dirti: Che hai un bel culo.


----------



## Skizzofern (15 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sia Chomsky e Goffman insegnano bene che non è possibile arrivare a fornire una valenza obiettiva a delle parole.
> Esse si trascinano sempre con una indeterminiazione di significante e significato.
> Da qui tutte le tassonomie di normali fraintendimenti.
> 
> ...



Ma che cazzo di donne e uomini  conosci???:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (15 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sia Chomsky e Goffman insegnano bene che non è possibile arrivare a fornire una valenza obiettiva a delle parole.
> Esse si trascinano sempre con una indeterminiazione di significante e significato.
> Da qui tutte le tassonomie di normali fraintendimenti.
> 
> ...


ahahahah.guarda sono passato per 1minuto dal sito dove ho beccato A,quella matura..per l'appunto e 'online  e mi chiede la chat...non lo posso fare ovviamente..ma se potessi fartela leggere rideresti come un matto..e'un saggio sul comportamento bastardo delle donne...io sono faina ma lei e'volpe...che cosa sono amico mio..una diversa dall'altra..ciniche e micidiali..sempre pronte a graffiare...ahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2012)

Skizzofern ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo di donne e uomini  conosci???:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


No sei tu quello che è fuori dal mondo eh?
Guarda come sei ridotto eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Skizzofern (15 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No *sei tu quello che è fuori dal mondo eh?*
> Guarda come sei ridotto eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


dal tuo di sicuro


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahah.guarda sono passato per 1minuto dal sito dove ho beccato A,quella matura..per l'appunto e 'online  e mi chiede la chat...non lo posso fare ovviamente..ma se potessi fartela leggere rideresti come un matto..e'un saggio sul comportamento bastardo delle donne...io sono faina ma lei e'volpe...che cosa sono amico mio..una diversa dall'altra..ciniche e micidiali..sempre pronte a graffiare...ahahahah


Embè eccerto eh?
Poi con quella che hai in casa...hai avuto una palestra micidiale eh?


----------



## FANTASIA (15 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Se fai una convenzione col veterinario ti fa un tatuaggio omaggio ogni 10!
> Saluti.



e tu vai a fare in culo 

di cuore....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :up::up::up::up:
> Ma poi cavoli questi uomini te l'hanno mostrato anche nei fatti?
> 
> Poi scusa guarda che anche la mia esperienza mi ha insegnato che le donne sono tutte delle adorabili bugiarde...
> ...


sì, ovviamente....

io non sono bugiarda


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non ho detto che certi uomini mi abbiano mentito dicendomi che mi volevano bene.
> 
> Mai sostenuto che gli uomini siano bugiardi. Anzi, sostenevo esattamente il contrario e mi spiace non si sia capito.
> 
> ...



in modo obiettivo, ma sempre per te

chi stabilisce il reale significato, la reale portata di un "ti voglio bene"?
una donna, per quanto innamorata, è capace di discernere se un uomo lo è altrettanto di lei....
...poi magari capita che se lo nasconde, ma in cuore suo lo capisce, lo sa, lo sente...

se una donna non è capace di fare questo significa che deve ancora fare tanta strada per conoscere se stessa


----------



## Eretteo (15 Marzo 2012)

FANTASIA ha detto:


> e tu vai a fare in culo
> 
> di cuore....


Ecco chi e' la perduta animaccia che m'ha regalato il secondo rubino della giornata,una novella Ciurga incarognita col comodino ricco di finti tarli,mentre a lei solo  francobolli......per fortuna in questo dì di fiera cinque savii viandanti hanno arricchito di altrettanti smeraldi la mia bisaccia,portando la barra del mio odierno destino verso il sereno.
Ave atque vale!


----------



## lothar57 (15 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Embè eccerto eh?
> Poi con quella che hai in casa...hai avuto una palestra micidiale eh?


ma no vedi Conte lei e'coerente dice e fa,non devo interpretare..invece con C,stabiliamo che coi vedremo per ..ripartire..ora mi scrive..ci richiariremo...esiste il dizionario donna parlante/verita'reale??


----------



## FANTASIA (15 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ecco chi e' la perduta animaccia che m'ha regalato il secondo rubino della giornata,una novella Ciurga incarognita col comodino ricco di finti tarli,mentre a lei solo  francobolli......per fortuna in questo dì di fiera cinque savii viandanti hanno arricchito di altrettanti smeraldi la mia bisaccia,portando la barra del mio odierno destino verso il sereno.
> Ave atque vale!



sei ridicolo.
nessuno ti permette di sminuire la MIA figura e la MIA storia.
queste predicucce da due quattrini risparmiale per altri post...

anzi, magari racconta la tua storia visto che ti atteggi tanto... 

ciao carissimo


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

FANTASIA ha detto:


> sei ridicolo.
> nessuno ti permette di sminuire la MIA figura e la MIA storia.
> queste predicucce da due quattrini risparmiale per altri post...
> 
> ...


Donna!
Dai iscriviti e combatti contro Eretteo!

Ciò Eretteo sveglia...
Lei è un'ospite non poteva rubinarti...no?

E come hai visto...ocio qui si spara...


----------



## Eretteo (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò Eretteo sveglia...
> Lei è un'ospite non poteva rubinarti...no?
> Giusto,da buon neofita sto imparando il funzionamento dell'ingranaggio...
> E come hai visto...ocio qui si spara...


Ma questi non sono spari,al massimo sono dei pèti a salve


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Ma questi non sono spari,al massimo sono dei pèti a salve


Ma non l'hai ben compreso...se ti approvo io...te ne regalo tanti punti eh?


----------



## Eretteo (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma non l'hai ben compreso...se ti approvo io...te ne regalo tanti punti eh?


Spero bene che anche tu apprezzi le mie fatiche letterarie


----------



## Sole (16 Marzo 2012)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> in modo obiettivo, ma sempre per te
> 
> chi stabilisce il reale significato, la reale portata di un "ti voglio bene"?
> una donna, per quanto innamorata, è capace di discernere se un uomo lo è altrettanto di lei....
> ...


Io penso siano rare le persone che conoscono davvero se stesse.
E che sia umano credere di trovare ció di cui si ha un disperato bisogno. Anche in un amante che non ci ama.

Per questo dico che sta a noi capire, a noi soppesare, a noi valutare. Senza perdere di vista la realtá, anche se magari non ci piace.

Per una donna libera innamorata di un uomo sposato, la realtá è che quell'uomo è sposato. Al di lá dei mille ti voglio bene. Questo bisogna tenerlo a mente, vivendo la propria storia.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

Eretteo ha detto:


> Spero bene che anche tu apprezzi le mie fatiche letterarie


Se posso vedi di trovare un registro letterario che non sia troppo simile all'inimitabile rabarbaro però eh?

Come vedi qui dentro ognuno brilla di luce propria no?


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io penso siano rare le persone che conoscono davvero se stesse.
> E che sia umano credere di trovare ció di cui si ha un disperato bisogno. Anche in un amante che non ci ama.
> 
> Per questo dico che sta a noi capire, a noi soppesare, a noi valutare. Senza perdere di vista la realtá, anche se magari non ci piace.
> ...


Giusto...
Ma quante pensano...
La reltà è: io sono innamorata di lui.
Lo voglio a tutti i costi.
Non me ne frega un casso che è sposato.
Tenterò di fargli lasciare sua moglie per me.

Secondo me...c'è anche quel meccanismo di delirio di onnipotenza no?
La competizione con la moglie no?


----------



## free (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se posso vedi di trovare un registro letterario che non sia troppo simile all'inimitabile rabarbaro però eh?
> 
> Come vedi qui dentro ognuno brilla di luce propria no?


come no! tutti ENEL


----------



## Sole (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Giusto...
> Ma quante pensano...
> La reltà è: io sono innamorata di lui.
> Lo voglio a tutti i costi.
> ...



Sì, penso ci sia anche quello a volte.


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sì, penso ci sia anche quello a volte.


E pensa a quei poveri mariti che cascano dentro in questo tipo di donne...
Credimi 
Una donna innamorata
non si ferma difronte a niente

Per cui
alle volte 
un uomo 

deve correre alla misure estreme...


----------



## lothar57 (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E pensa a quei poveri mariti che cascano dentro in questo tipo di donne...
> Credimi
> Una donna innamorata
> non si ferma difronte a niente
> ...



bo..saro'stato sempre fortunato io,mai trovato una l'abbia anche solo pensato...anche questa nuova,in 2 mesi non l'ha mai nominata..zero..io ho fatto lo stesso..il rispetto impone di non nominarli mai..credo sia la prima regola del tradimento


----------



## bastardo dentro (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Giusto...
> Ma quante pensano...
> La reltà è: io sono innamorata di lui.
> Lo voglio a tutti i costi.
> ...


mi sono sempre chiesto se, nel mio caso, la mia amante volesse solo farmi arrivare a quel punto. cioè dimostrare a se stessa - e forse anche a me - che aveva vinto lei, nel senso di poter dire che io avrei lasciato mia moglie. la verità è però molto più sottile. ci sono forse frangenti in cui si sentono determinate cose ma poi...quando ognuno torna a casa propria le cose sono ben diverse.... nella maggioranza dei casi è come dice il Conte: di te non mi frega poi tanto, gratifico il mio ego, ti faccio anche innamorare di me e poi passo oltre ovvero torno indietro.... ma intanto, sai che botta di vita... credo che questo discorso valga per molti ...

bastardo dentro


----------



## Eretteo (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Se posso vedi di trovare un registro letterario che non sia troppo simile all'inimitabile rabarbaro però eh?
> 
> Come vedi qui dentro ognuno brilla di luce propria no?


Sto ancora lavorando ad una mia risposta-tipo,una modalita' che sia il mio marchio di fabbrica........il mega eloquio quattrocentesco del mitico Rabarbaro e' impareggiabile,e consente dei virtuosismi da quintuplo salto mortale senza rete.....ma non mi dispiace nemmeno la risposta interlineare frase  per frase,forse piu' adatta alla vivisezione di un discorso affastellato un po' alla buona,e facilmente vivisezionabile......ci lavorero'....


----------



## Franco (16 Marzo 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> mi sono sempre chiesto se, nel mio caso, la mia amante volesse solo farmi arrivare a quel punto. cioè dimostrare a se stessa - e forse anche a me - che aveva vinto lei, nel senso di poter dire che io avrei lasciato mia moglie. la verità è però molto più sottile. ci sono forse frangenti in cui si sentono determinate cose ma poi...quando ognuno torna a casa propria le cose sono ben diverse.... nella maggioranza dei casi è come dice il Conte: di te non mi frega poi tanto, gratifico il mio ego, ti faccio anche innamorare di me e poi passo oltre ovvero torno indietro.... ma intanto, sai che botta di vita... credo che questo discorso valga per molti ...
> 
> bastardo dentro


Mi ritrovo nelle tue parole, entrambi innamorati, io non ce la feci a lasciare la famiglia, ha conosciuto un ragazzo piu' giovane di lei di 5 anni, me lo ha comunicato dopo 40 giorni che conviveva con lui..che botta che ho preso!! Poi, dopo circa un mese, si e' rifatta viva dicendomi che lui non ero io, che amava solo me ecc. Le ho risposto che avevo una storia con un'altra donna piu' giovane e piu' bella di lei (non era vero, soffrivo come un cane ma almeno ho salvato la mia dignita') Non l'ho piu' sentita ne' cercata, sono passati 6 mesi da allora eppure ci penso ancora. Spero sia felice, anche se credo che iniziare una convivenza con uno sconosciuto non porti a nulla di buono, anzi... Io non avrei mollato la mia famiglia per lei pure amandola, come dici tu, quando torni a casa...le cose sono ben diverse....sai mi chiedo, ma se lei mi avesse amato veramente come giurava, sarebbe caduta nelle braccia di un altro in questo modo? non credo, e' vero che aveva una situazione famigliare di cacca e doveva sistemarsi, era single ecc. ma che cavolo...andare a convivere con il primo arrivato...no! ha ragione il Conte, triste chi ci capita...


----------



## contepinceton (16 Marzo 2012)

bastardo dentro ha detto:


> mi sono sempre chiesto se, nel mio caso, la mia amante volesse solo farmi arrivare a quel punto. cioè dimostrare a se stessa - e forse anche a me - che aveva vinto lei, nel senso di poter dire che io avrei lasciato mia moglie. la verità è però molto più sottile. ci sono forse frangenti in cui si sentono determinate cose ma poi...quando ognuno torna a casa propria le cose sono ben diverse.... nella maggioranza dei casi è come dice il Conte: di te non mi frega poi tanto, gratifico il mio ego, ti faccio anche innamorare di me e poi passo oltre ovvero torno indietro.... ma intanto, sai che botta di vita... credo che questo discorso valga per molti ...
> 
> bastardo dentro


Ma guarda che esistono pure quelle...
Che dopo che hai lasciato la moglie per loro...
Paffete non sei più interessante!

Hanno raggiunto il loro capriccio.

Quando fu il mio turno...mi spaventai da morire sai?

bastò un piagnucoloso..." Tanto tu non lascerai mai tua moglie per me"...e un..." ma che cosa ci fai con una moglie del genere!"...

Mi spaventai...
E quando mi spavento...
Scateno l'inferno!

Insomma se vogliamo fare gli amanti...ok...
Ma dev'essere una cosa moooooooooooooooooolto marginale alla nostra vera vita!


----------



## Ewy (16 Marzo 2012)

Franco ha detto:


> Mi ritrovo nelle tue parole, entrambi innamorati, io non ce la feci a lasciare la famiglia, ha conosciuto un ragazzo piu' giovane di lei di 5 anni, me lo ha comunicato dopo 40 giorni che conviveva con lui..che botta che ho preso!! Poi, dopo circa un mese, si e' rifatta viva dicendomi che lui non ero io, che amava solo me ecc. Le ho risposto che avevo una storia con un'altra donna piu' giovane e piu' bella di lei (non era vero, soffrivo come un cane ma almeno ho salvato la mia dignita') Non l'ho piu' sentita ne' cercata, sono passati 6 mesi da allora eppure ci penso ancora. Spero sia felice, anche se credo che iniziare una convivenza con uno sconosciuto non porti a nulla di buono, anzi... Io non avrei mollato la mia famiglia per lei pure amandola, come dici tu, quando torni a casa...le cose sono ben diverse....sai mi chiedo, ma se lei mi avesse amato veramente come giurava, sarebbe caduta nelle braccia di un altro in questo modo? non credo, e' vero che aveva una situazione famigliare di cacca e doveva sistemarsi, era single ecc. ma che cavolo...andare a convivere con il primo arrivato...no! ha ragione il Conte, triste chi ci capita...


Stavolta e' toccato a te...puo' accadere a tutti....arripigghiati, se ti avesse amato veramente ti avrebbe dato l'out, out prima di coricarsi con l'altro...


----------



## The Cheater (16 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *Ma guarda che esistono pure quelle...
> Che dopo che hai lasciato la moglie per loro...
> Paffete non sei più interessante!
> 
> ...


chiave di lettura molto interessante...

...molte agiscono così volutamente e quindi con cattiveria...ma molte altre lo fanno inconsciamente, e forse sono anche peggio perchè non te ne fanno rendere conto e non se ne rendono conto nemmeno loro...


----------



## Tebe (16 Marzo 2012)

Franco ha detto:


> Mi ritrovo nelle tue parole, entrambi innamorati, io non ce la feci a lasciare la famiglia, ha conosciuto un ragazzo piu' giovane di lei di 5 anni, me lo ha comunicato dopo 40 giorni che conviveva con lui..che botta che ho preso!! Poi, dopo circa un mese, si e' rifatta viva dicendomi che lui non ero io, che amava solo me ecc. Le ho risposto che avevo una storia con un'altra donna piu' giovane e piu' bella di lei (non era vero, soffrivo come un cane ma almeno ho salvato la mia dignita') Non l'ho piu' sentita ne' cercata, sono passati 6 mesi da allora eppure ci penso ancora. Spero sia felice, anche se credo che iniziare una convivenza con uno sconosciuto non porti a nulla di buono, anzi... Io non avrei mollato la mia famiglia per lei pure amandola, come dici tu, quando torni a casa...le cose sono ben diverse....*sai mi chiedo, ma se lei mi avesse amato veramente come giurava, sarebbe caduta nelle braccia di un altro in questo modo?* non credo, e' vero che aveva una situazione famigliare di cacca e doveva sistemarsi, era single ecc. ma che cavolo...andare a convivere con il primo arrivato...no! ha ragione il Conte, triste chi ci capita...


Si. Le donne spesso fanno cose stupide quando sono innamorate "respinte". E quindi ci sta benissimo che lei sia  innamorata di te ma sia andata a vivere con un altro.

A volte mi stupisco di come voi uomini conosciate poco il genere femminile...
Per dimostrati il suo amore avrebbe dovuto entrare in clausura? O piangerti sotto casa?
Chiodo schiaccia chiodo caro Franco.
Che poi funzioni è un altro discorso.


----------



## Tebe (16 Marzo 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Stavolta e' toccato a te...puo' accadere a tutti....arripigghiati, se ti avesse amato veramente ti avrebbe dato l'out, out prima di coricarsi con l'altro...


Ewi non è vero. Credo di avere capito che lei sapesse che lui non avrebbe lasciato la famiglia.
E ha fatto bene a "coricarsi" con un altro.
Cosa doveva fare..la vedova piangente per mesi?
Ma nooo


----------



## Ewy (16 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ewi non è vero. Credo di avere capito che lei sapesse che lui non avrebbe lasciato la famiglia.
> E ha fatto bene a "coricarsi" con un altro.
> Cosa doveva fare..la vedova piangente per mesi?
> Ma nooo


Vero, giustissimo quello che dici ma, secondo me troppo affrettato, adesso lei si ritrova a vivere con uno sconosciuto, forse per convenienza sicuramente, ma non certo per amore. Secondo me, quando ti stacchi dalla persona che ami veramente e' quasi impossibile reinnamorarti di un'altro, forse lei si e' imposta di dimenticarlo con il chiodo scaccia chiodo ma non e' riuscita, poi quando Franco le ha detto che ha iniziato una storia con un'altra...beh! e' stata la mazzata finale.


----------



## Tebe (16 Marzo 2012)

Ewy ha detto:


> Vero, giustissimo quello che dici ma, secondo me troppo affrettato, adesso lei si ritrova a vivere con uno sconosciuto, forse per convenienza sicuramente, ma non certo per amore. Secondo me, quando ti stacchi dalla persona che ami veramente e' quasi impossibile reinnamorarti di un'altro, forse lei si e' imposta di dimenticarlo con il chiodo scaccia chiodo ma non e' riuscita, poi quando Franco le ha detto che ha iniziato una storia con un'altra...beh! e' stata la mazzata finale.


Infatti ti do ragione. ha fatto una cazzata. ma le donne innamorate sono invornitissime. E fanno cose da invornitissime.
Compreso andare a convivere con uno cdi cui non gli frega nulla sperando di dimenticare l'ammmooooore.
Mamma mia quanto sono complicati i sentimenti...meglio il sesso.
Molto meglio.


----------



## dererumnatura (22 Marzo 2012)

FANTASIA ha detto:


> Mi spiego:
> io ero un'ex amante innamorata ecc... solita storia.
> ci sono stata malissimo, anni persi, ho creduto alle sue palle.... ma alla fine la moglie non l'ha lasciata.
> 
> ...


mmm...non vince nessuno...e perdono tutti...ma se riesci ad andare avanti ricordando solo i momenti belli meglio...
rimangono spesso con la moglie...e la moglie spesso se li tiene...ma tu che dopo due anni ne parli ancora, non lo avresti tenuto? io no...ma perche' non mi so tenere neanche quelli liberi!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

dere ha detto:


> mmm...non vince nessuno...e perdono tutti...ma se riesci ad andare avanti ricordando solo i momenti belli meglio...
> rimangono spesso con la moglie...e la moglie spesso se li tiene...ma tu che dopo due anni ne parli ancora, non lo avresti tenuto? io no...ma perche' non mi so tenere neanche quelli liberi!:rotfl::rotfl:


Ciao...Dererum natura?


----------



## dererumnatura (23 Marzo 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciao...Dererum natura?


ahhh ti ricordi Conte...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (23 Marzo 2012)

FANTASIA ha detto:


> Mi spiego:
> io ero un'ex amante innamorata ecc... solita storia.
> ci sono stata malissimo, anni persi, ho creduto alle sue palle.... ma alla fine la moglie non l'ha lasciata.
> 
> ...



Ti capisco perfettamente, anche io sono stata male e mi sono dannata l'anima....alla fine, l'importante è riuscire a far pace con se stessi e capire che non abbiamo perso niente ma ci abbiamo solo guadagnato!

In bocca al lupo!


----------



## lothar57 (23 Marzo 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti ti do ragione. ha fatto una cazzata. ma le donne innamorate sono invornitissime. E fanno cose da invornitissime.
> Compreso andare a convivere con uno cdi cui non gli frega nulla sperando di dimenticare l'ammmooooore.
> Mamma mia quanto sono complicati i sentimenti...meglio il sesso.
> Molto meglio.


Buongiorno Tebe ti onoro di un mio scritto..oggi non credo avro'altro tempo..vedi l'errore questa volta lo fa lui,non ci si mette con una single,perche quando finisce e'casino.Io stesso per quanto sia rapporto ormai da amici,non la vedo da 3 mesi C.,ma e'meglio perche'altra storia in partenza,sento che finire non sara'semplicissimo...io ho un caro amico,che di single che l'aspettano ne ha 3 o 4..ma mi dice..non e'giusto debbono trovare un'uomo libero...e resiste a non cercarle.Anche se quella stronza di moglie,lo''cerca''ogni 3  mesi....e'un grande uomo!!!Quello della storia no..patacca anche lei ovvio..non mi stanco di dirlo..noi traditori in queste cose,,siamo assolutamente inaffidabili,

Quando cali su invornitilandia????ormai e'tempo piada trebbiano e fritto misto in riva al  mare.....


----------



## contepinceton (23 Marzo 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno Tebe ti onoro di un mio scritto..oggi non credo avro'altro tempo..vedi l'errore questa volta lo fa lui,non ci si mette con una single,perche quando finisce e'casino.Io stesso per quanto sia rapporto ormai da amici,non la vedo da 3 mesi C.,ma e'meglio perche'altra storia in partenza,sento che finire non sara'semplicissimo...io ho un caro amico,che di single che l'aspettano ne ha 3 o 4..ma mi dice..non e'giusto debbono trovare un'uomo libero...e resiste a non cercarle.Anche se quella stronza di moglie,lo''cerca''ogni 3  mesi....e'un grande uomo!!!Quello della storia no..patacca anche lei ovvio..non mi stanco di dirlo..noi traditori in queste cose,,siamo assolutamente inaffidabili,
> 
> Quando cali su invornitilandia????ormai e'tempo piada trebbiano e fritto misto in riva al  mare.....


E gnocca a nastro...
Rapirò Tebe per te!


----------

